# The new breeding season



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Many people that raise and show pigeons have put the pairs together for the 05 season. While some are still chomping at the bit for a little warmer time. Such as March 1st. How many pairs have you set down. What is the hopeful numbers you plan to raise thru the 05 season. Do you use feeders to help get the numbers And last what breed or breeds do you raise. I raise fantails. I am still waiting to put the birds together. Its hard to hold back But they do not cover as well as some breeds. And I have not gone to useing feeders at this time. I hope to put 16 pair together. And raise about 50 young birds. With feeders I could probably increase the numbers to say 80. Perhaps next year I may try that.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Robert I know that this is the "show" forum but since I just paired mine over the Weekend I'll jump in. I put down nine pair, and I'll use 7 pair of fosters, Would like more fosters but I just don't have the room nor want to care for more plus they just add more crowding to my stockloft in the off season. But for sure they help push things along and I'll use them on the top proven Stock birds. Many times I'll use a couple of hens on particular cocks. Once a hen drops, the eggs are moved and another hens is moved in right away. The other hen gets a 10 day break and I just keep rotating the two. The cock ends up mated with both so it gets real easy, plus every time you rotate the rested hen is rearing to go. Many of the other pairs are unproven and I let them go on thier own. I breed about a 100 and hope for 20 truelly good ones.
Scott


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have 16 pair on babies. The first ones hatched Christmas Day. Last year we raised one baby from each of our widowhood pairs, but this year I have paired them so that HOPEFULLY!! they will go down on eggs about the same times as our breeders go down on their second round and I can switch some of the eggs and let our racers raise babies off of our breeders. I've never had much luck with pumpers and switching eggs, but I'm trying it again this year. We had planned on raising about 60 babies, but have a new flyer and promised to raise him some youngsters so we'll see how many we can get out of them. I don't like pushing the breeders and try to never let them raise more than three rounds a year and even then I give them a 10 day to 2 week break between the second and third round.


----------



## khurramsk (Jan 3, 2005)

i have about 6 pairs and i breed 'em all year. normally giving a 2 months break during the rainy season. i have racers but a different type of racing as it goes in asia like the pigeons are set to fly at dawn and the person whose pigeon fly for the longest time is considered the winner... at times i need more baby's out of a particular pair so i place their eggs under some other pair and hence they move on to lay new eggs while their baby's are raised by other pair..


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

*Wrong Thread*

I, too, know this under show birds, but I just paired 8 pair of white homers over the weekend. Will pair up 8 more pair just as soon as the breeding boxes in the new loft is finished...within the week. Hope to have about 60 whites and 20-30 regular colored this year.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sounds like the breeding season is getting under way. For a few of you . Thats good. Its one of the best times of year . Setting the pairs down and seeing how the young birds turn out. I do not that it matters this post was on the show section. As people can show most any breed. And its still breeding season for most. Can not wait to get some put down myself. I have been looking at how Im going to pair birds. And am still thinking of putting some of the older cocks together soon.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

re lee said:


> And am still thinking of putting some of the older cocks together soon.


How old is "older"? At what age do you usually stop using a bird for breeding?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Terri They are 1997 1998. I have 4 that old. And Fantails do not hit as long as some other breeds As well. 
so I hopeing they will hit this year. If not I will put the hens else where.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I have one 94 hen and a 95 hen down now. And a few 96-98 hens down now also. The younger hens I'll use later in the season. The 94 hen got slow on me last season so I'm afraid this will be her last, if any of the older girls don't lay I'll pull them until mid Spring but all of them except the 94 hit well last year. Generally I won't even stock a bird until its been in the fly team for 2-3 years. I have one 11 year old cock paired up also, he hit well last year also.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It seems like there are a lot of variables to consider when you plan your pairings! Good to know the birds can be productive for that many years.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

My oldest hen is a 96 she hit well last year. The older cocks hit about 2 good eggs last year.. So I am hoping to get a round at least. But time will tell.


----------



## ryderlake (Sep 20, 2004)

*Dave's Rollers*

For so many years, March would not come soon enough in Salt Lake City. That was the end to winter months of observing, planning, and mentally pairing the stock. Then came that great Saturday morning for action! It was a thrill to pair the birds but also frustrating waiting for them to settle down. Added to that were the stubborn cocks who had a different idea! OK, this is my loft and we will do it my way. The days and weeks of upheaval and frustration were enough to drive a fancier crazy. Sooo, in 2005 we'll just
throw 12 good stock in together and enjoy the results - Add a few years to your life span!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I finaly have my birds put together 16 pair. And then later mid season I will switche out a couple of pair. Now to get them down on eggs and see how many fertile the first round. Hope I raise about 75 But will settle for what I raise. the fun starts now young birds are the new hopefulls so I will see what I can raise. To take me a little more forward.


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

ryderlake said:


> For so many years, March would not come soon enough in Salt Lake City. That was the end to winter months of observing, planning, and mentally pairing the stock. Then came that great Saturday morning for action! It was a thrill to pair the birds but also frustrating waiting for them to settle down. Added to that were the stubborn cocks who had a different idea! OK, this is my loft and we will do it my way. The days and weeks of upheaval and frustration were enough to drive a fancier crazy. Sooo, in 2005 we'll just
> throw 12 good stock in together and enjoy the results - Add a few years to your life span!!


 Hello there, try letting your cock birds establish their roost and nest site before you start introducing your hens, also try introducing the selected hen to the dominant cock, then the next selected hen to the second cock etc., keeping in mind to remove all cocks but the dominant as you introduce your selected hen, then reintroduce your second cock and also his selected hen and so on until all nests are occupied.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Busy Birdies*

My birds have been busy all year round. 10 pairs of Rollers seem to kick out alot of birds. WOE Tumblers 8 pairs are doing okay. 4 pairs of fantails, 3 pairs on eggs we'll see what happens. Had 6 pairs of Indain Fantails. 3 pairs with 3 babies and 3 pairs with eggs. Then Happy Mother day. I recieved a gift of 20 Indain Fantails. And now thier pairing up and it like starting all over again. As you have stated Those fantail can be diffcult to breed. But I trim tail feathers and do alot of praying. Sometime I use the rollers and homers as foster parents for the fans. Debbie


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Our breeding is underway, both flying and show rollers have young hatching daily, Our Steiger Pouters have young too! The Fantails are setting and the White Homers have their first young. Parlour rollers are starting to lay and the fosters are waiting. We are opff to a very good start.


----------

